# battery for a accutron 214H



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Just gone to order a spacer for a 394 cell from Cousins, and they are now obsolete. Does anyone have any suggestions to replace the original 387 battery?


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Hope this helps..but I think I may have a couple, I will check tomorrow.

http://www.csbatteries.com/397-battery-397.php#:~:text=397 Battery is a direct,%2C 397A%2C 397X%2C E397 batteries


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks

I have double checked and Cousins have the maxwell 394's but no mention of the spacer required. I might order those and if needed turn a spacer on my lathe (I got for the lathe for the car, but thought it might come in handy)


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Is THIS what you are after Scott?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

John_D said:


> Is THIS what you are after Scott?


 Yes - thanks John. Ordered the most expensive battery ever fitted to a watch!


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> Yes - thanks John. Ordered the most expensive battery ever fitted to a watch!


 Don't know about that Scott, THIS is the other alternative available....


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> thanks
> 
> I have double checked and Cousins have the maxwell 394's but no mention of the spacer required. I might order those and if needed turn a spacer on my lathe (I got for the lathe for the car, but thought it might come in handy)


 Don't know if this may be of interest, but they're what I use in mine: https://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_accucell1.htm

Regards.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Balaton1109 said:


> Don't know if this may be of interest, but they're what I use in mine: https://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_accucell1.htm
> 
> Regards.


 Great minds think alike :thumbsup:


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Unless your Accutron is Phased to the lower voltage 1.35V Accucell I would stick with the 1.55V 387 or 394. The bottom line is you "MUST" use a spacer with either of those batteries in order for the battery compartment to be safe(not short out) and have that battery/spacer installed properly. The Accucells mentioned above generally have a much lower battery life (my personal experience from past trial and error) and command a much higher price and are used mainly in 214's that can't operate properly with a 1.55 V battery of the 387/394. Although this general comment but not a 100% deal breaker, the Accucells are generally used for people that haven't had a watch serviced and phased to the higher 1.55V useing the 387 or 394 battery. Or the Accucells are used by a couple known repair agents that are either ill-informed or lazy to phase the watch to the higher 1.55V 387 or 394. 99% of 214 accutrons can be phased to run the 387/394 batteries just fine and that battery will not damage the circuity. I view the Accucell as a band-aid So you really need to keep a spare or two of the MUST have spacers and then later buy the much cheaper 387 without the spacer or the very commonly purchased 394 without spacer. I have nothing but 394's in all my 30+ accutrons. I install nothing else and they all run great. I have about 30+ spacers as spares so its really about buying a cost effective 394 battery when its time to refill my stock. You have spacers and you have a 387/394 battery, then you are set.

This is an in-depth look at batteries and phasing Q&A on the 214 movement. Phasing 214's and Batteries Tech Link


----------



## Adam68 (Dec 18, 2020)

I've just bought an Accutron 214 Spaceview via a well-know online auction site, advertised as a good runner, just serviced and with new battery. I realise this was bit of a gamble, and having taken delivery of the watch find that it is not running.

A gentle tap at 9 o'clock or 3 o'clock get the second hand to sweep briefly, but it then stops. I have read of the dangers of running 1.5V cells in the Accutron, and I've checked the battery and it shows 1.32V (not 1.5V which I would have expected from a new, modern battery). The battery type is shown as LR936, stamped in the casing.

If anyone can advise, should this battery work, or is it incompatible with the watch? Certainly this battery is not mentioned as being appropriate anywhere in this thread.

Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

An LR936 is, I believe, an Alkaline version of the Silver Oxide SR936/SR394. Different manufacturers use either 936 or 394 in their product descriptions. It should be compatible with your watch given the provisos mentioned above re. spacers and phasing. It could be that the battery is going flat, hence the lower voltage.


----------



## zharko (Jan 26, 2011)

Can the little plastic ring that you get with an Accucell be used as a spacer for other 394 batteries? I have loads of them. Also, is Paul doing Accutron re-phasing work, or only concentrating on other models?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

****UPDATE****

Cousins will now be stocking the Accucell batteries for Accutron watches

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/135-volt-batteries-accucell?code=B61573

Perfect! Will be in stock in early December


----------

